# New Secondary Spring from Dalton



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is the new Metallic Blue Secondary from Dalton for the Grizzly 700 and it can be used in the 660 as well. Its for Big Mud tires such as 28's and bigger is what they have listed in their info on it. Here in the last few months I have tested more of the Dalton stuff and I find myself very impressed with it. I have NOT tested any Yamaha stuff though. IMO, this spring would go well with their DBW700Y Roller weight kit for Bigger tires. The Metallic Blue spring retails at $39.00. 










They also have a new Metallic Red secondary for The Rhino 700. I assume its of great quality like their other products.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I like Dalton springs. I run their Violet in my secondary. Gives me what I need..where I need it on hill-climbing / trailing and still have all my topend.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

nmkawierider said:


> I like Dalton springs. I run their Violet in my secondary. Gives me what I need..where I need it on hill-climbing / trailing and still have all my topend.


I agree...after a LOT of research and trying/testing some stuff. I am starting to think that Dalton has really got it figured out on certain Brand/Models of ATV's. I know I run the Dalton Orange secondary in my King Quad.


----------

